# Free of the Shackles of Mortgage Misery



## Unreg (11 Apr 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...l&sSheet=/property/2005/04/09/ixpright12.html


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Apr 2005)

Arguments like that can be seductive, particularly to people in category (a) below.

If you don't have a mortgage and don't satisfy any of these criteria

a) Young (< 29 years) and still in your financially irresponsible phase.
b) Need short-term accommodation for career reasons.
c) Not earning enough.

Then you should be trying hard to get on the property ladder.


----------

